# I'm on that purple urple.



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

Plain brought it to my attention that there is an air forum now, so i'll just post my thread in here.
The car:








The goods:
















Ordered these today:
























Front bags will be ordered tomorrow when the money clears at the bank haha.


_Modified by InfraRed407 at 1:58 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (InfraRed407)*

Whoo hoo....more universal air!!!








ps...i like your wheels


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

car looks good! you'll love the digital management http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

Werd, the digital management is the only way to go!


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

just ordered these


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

found out my valve order didnt go through yesterday so got that taken care of today and picked up 50' of air line also.
all done with parts, just waiting on them to arrive now


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (InfraRed407)*

sick!!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (MFZERO)*

sweet man cant wait to see this!


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_sweet man cant wait to see this!

you already know what it looks like, i'm just trying to copy your car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (InfraRed407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfraRed407* »_
you already know what it looks like, i'm just trying to copy your car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (Florida Flow)*

Very Nice! I Just finished my install with aerosports over coils front and rear. Amazing bag.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (The_Sauce)*

that they are....glad I found them when I did....


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

ahhh this **** cannot come soon enough


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: I'm on that purple urple. (InfraRed407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfraRed407* »_Plain brought it to my attention that there is an air forum now, so i'll just post my thread in here.
The car:










Looks sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Jake just make sure you take your time and do it right the first time trust me on this, theres nothing like melting a hole in your air line with your exhaust on a Sunday afternoon and praying you can find something at home depot so you can fix it and make it home.


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

yeah... that definitely doesn't sound like fun. i'll have the geniuses helping me, so i'm not too worried about it


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

^^^ That's what we're worried about!


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

hahaha very true


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

Where did you order from dude?


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

my rear bags and autopilot were from you guys








so put a rush on order 222 and 223 to winter springs, florida!
edit: i think thats what the order numbers were haha


_Modified by InfraRed407 at 2:17 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

I knew this sounded familiar








Scheduled Delivery Date: 01/03/2008
If you need any help with install or have any questions let me know, I do installs every day. 
Thanks for all the support!


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks Kevin, I really appreciate it !


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

sounds sweet man.....though i didnt like the digi air management...hopefully u have better luck than i did.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

damn Jake you didnt know about this forum.








well you can get all kinds of info here. and you know i'll be able to help you out with the install specially the wiring. so let me know son. btw did you get my message about the wheels and Omar?


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah i did, thanks. im not using those wheels anymore so that won't be needed. i'll def let you know about the wiring and **** because i don't know what i'm doing.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

oh alright. they would've been pimp as hell. just call me when it all comes in and we can plan it all.


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

Front and Rear bags arrived today, along with the Autopilot Controller.


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

controller is wired up. picked up the tank from powdercoat today.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

Sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

dude tank looks amazing! cant wait to see this. i think i will have a little something for you on fsfgtg


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_dude tank looks amazing! cant wait to see this. i think i will have a little something for you on fsfgtg 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

Jake you have any more pics? Tank looks really nice. We are also a HPS Distributer, so we look forward to working with more VW's.


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Jake you have any more pics? Tank looks really nice. We are also a HPS Distributer, so we look forward to working with more VW's.

what would you like pics of? the car as a whole, the parts, both? haha
maybe later today i'll take pics of how the controller is wired up and post


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

another pic of the car until i have new pics to post


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that with or with out air?
You just recieved your parts so im not sure how fast you work. LOL








I was refering to your install! Looks like you have all the details covered, and looks like it would be clean.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:08 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Is that with or with out air?
You just recieved your parts so im not sure how fast you work. LOL








I was refering to your install! Looks like you have all the details covered, and looks like it would be clean.

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:08 PM 1-6-2008_

haha yeah, thats without the air. i'll take pics as i do stuff. i'll try and take some pics of the controller wired up later today....i'm being held up by the valves and air line right now...damn things still haven't come in the mail. hopefully this weekend coming up i can actually get everything in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

What valves did you go with?


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

3/8 smc


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

yo mr jake i sent ya a pm


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *InfraRed407* »_








another pic of the car until i have new pics to post


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

Valves and air line arrived today. thats the last of the parts








Hey Kevin, 
Do you guys have any license plate frames?


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love purple. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

you suck at reading pm's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

in the store in toronto. We have a chrome one with a light. I will try to find a pic.


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah definitely try and find a pic for me. i want to order one.
rafi, i read it, i just never replied haha. somehow i've blown through a lot of this month's money already so i'm not sure if i'm going to be able to pick that up off of you.
valves and compressor hooked up tonight


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (InfraRed407)*

All we need is to run the air lines to the valves, the tank, and the bags. 
Mount the bags, and the tank. 
Hook up the pressure switches. 
And finish mounting the compressor and plug it in. 
Wiring is done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully we'll be able to finish it sunday, except for mounting the bags.


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_All we need is to run the air lines to the valves, the tank, and the bags. 
Mount the bags, and the tank. 
Hook up the pressure switches. 
And finish mounting the compressor and plug it in. 
Wiring is done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully we'll be able to finish it sunday, except for mounting the bags. 

Definitely!








thanks again for all the help man


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i am interested to see how you guys do your rears


----------



## InfraRed407 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i am interested to see how you guys do your rears

me too haha. santi might have a possible solution for me...so we shall see


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

true, that control arm makes things a little more difficult


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfraRed407* »_
Definitely!








thanks again for all the help man

no problem dude. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_i am interested to see how you guys do your rears

i think i may have the problem resolved. BUT idk if we'll be able to. i gotta see. My problem is the fitting.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

i think i may have the problem resolved. BUT idk if we'll be able to. i gotta see. My problem is the fitting. 

our fitting wasnt the problem really, it was the angle the bag was sitting at compared to the rest of the control arm. there is a decent amount of cutting involved


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
our fitting wasnt the problem really, it was the angle the bag was sitting at compared to the rest of the control arm. there is a decent amount of cutting involved

cuttin on what? you got pics?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

the control arm no pics sorry you might not have to cut depending on the bags and cups


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_the control arm no pics sorry you might not have to cut depending on the bags and cups 

so any updates? whats the word?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

updates on what? im not the one putting jakes air on


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

no updates yet. 
still gotta get some air fittings for the tank, and valves. 
and fab the rear brackets. so nothing yet.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

what size fittings you guys need, i have some laying around


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

npt, i dont remember.. 
but i know line its all 3/8's. 
i can use reducers to w/e else. i know we need some 90 degrees for the tank, also some 90s for the rear bags. and the rest are T fittings. 
i'd have to look at the digram he has, cus i dont rememebr all of it, but it hink thats it.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah i just talked to him, im pretty sure all of his tank ports on the back side are 3/8's like mine is
and the ones ont he side, 2 are 1/4" and one is 3/8's for the compressor
so you need 4 or 8 3/8 npt to 3/8's line depending on how you guys are running/hiding stuff
the rear bags (if they are the same as mine) are 1/2" port to 3/8's line
front bags are 1/4" port to 3/8's line
all 90 degree swivel expensive bastards
and then the rest like you said are either T's or crosses
and random reducer bushings which you can get from homedepot
i have random ass 3/8 to 3/8 swivel 90's sitting around ill check when i get home

_Modified by rafiki2 at 2:41 PM 1-15-2008_


_Modified by rafiki2 at 2:44 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

yeah pretty much... 
BUT weird thing about his tank is that a couple of the holes are 3/8 npt on the side. 
But the ones o the back are half inch.


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

um...bump?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MSTRBD)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif this thread, car never finished the air install.


----------

